# Try rniedag tihs



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, olny taht the frist and lsat ltteres are at the rghit pcleas. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by ilstef, but the wrod as a wlohe.

I lvoe my bairn : p


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Andoccrig to raccreesh at an Esglinh uvinserity....

Edit: Had a sfourpleus 'H'. I'm tried.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Hm cna't seem to frgiue out waht "sfourpleus " is, wkros btteer in my ntivae lgganuae.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Ziwosa said:


> Hm cna't seem to frgiue out waht "sfourpleus " is, wkros btteer in my ntivae lgganuae.


Was supposed to be 'superfluous' but I think I missed a 'U'. It's hard to not type normally haha.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> I'm tried.


LOL! Garet one!

Do you tnhik tihs vreais by poletrnsaiy tpye?


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Bogus, but carries a grain of truth.


 The "study" wasn't done at Cambridge university. That bit irresponsibly got added to the chain email after the Times of London interviewed a Cambridge psychologist.
 Words with 2 or 3 letters don't change at all.
 The order does matter because the brain looks at the overall shape of the word. Mixing up an "o" and an "e" makes less of a difference than, say, an "o" and an "l".
 Context matters a fuckton to how the word is read. That said, the email is quite predictable in what it says, hence why it's so easy to read.
 Yes, it's easy to read shuffled middle letters, but reading speed is still compromised.
See _sprinkles_'s post for an example of 3 and 4.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I raed this bofere seromhewe. It tolatly atlers how I thnik abuot lnagauge.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

The sprniptag sotat spotped spiptring sartight snortg satprs.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Well it deos seem to mttaer a bit, if you mix it up so that it lkoos lkie atohner etisinxg wrod, or cbmioning creaitn ltteers maeks it iedned vrey hrad. But I was stlil srrisuepd at how esay it is to raed msot sflufehd wrods.


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw this on facebook.


----------



## Severtain (Jun 14, 2011)

I first heard of this study an an assembly about the power of the mind


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

sprinkles said:


> The sprniptag sotat spotped spiptring sartight snortg satprs.


Now tihs is hdearr to raed. I tinhk cxnotet and fmailir pttarns mttaer a lot in the albitly for tihs to wrok.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

makse eprfct sesne tommy


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ziwosa said:


> Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, olny taht the frist and lsat ltteres are at the rghit pcleas. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by ilstef, but the wrod as a wlohe.
> 
> I lvoe my bairn : p


The bigger words that some posts contained did give me issues, however. Bogus or not it's interesting at least. Does it help I can read backwards and upside down or does this partially explain that? And no I wasn't going to type this all in the wrong order, I'm too lazy for that right now


----------

